# IBS-D Question about Hypnotherapy



## bigblue (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi,I am a 29 y/o male who was diagnosed with IBS-D about 2 years ago. Looking back, though, I believe I have had symptoms since I was 18. Within the last 2 years the symptoms have become much stronger than they ever were in the past. I suffered from nausea, cramping, gas, and of course, diarrhea. I had been taking a combination of prescription meds (Levsin, Librax, Prilosec) for the past 2 years and although they have improved many of the symptoms, I still had flare ups from time to time. I decided about a month ago that I would give the hypnotherapy treatment a try. I am now on day 38 of the IBS Audio Program 100. Last week I had a bit of flare up of my symptoms, but then they subsided. This week, however, has been much worse. The past 2 days I have been suffering from constant cramping and nausea, and today I have been having diarrhea. Are the return of these symptoms common with the program? Has anyone experienced anything similiar to this and if so, do you have any suggestions?Thank you,Bryan


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Bryan,The hypno can't really make things worse. IBS can wax and wanes and that is probably just what is happening and your still early into it still.Also sometimes you get a little better then have a set back of some sort, especially if your feeling better then have an attack. But as you go the attacks should become less and less.But don't worry about anything and keep going it will sort itself out for you. Stay calm with it.It sounds like you have IBS and reflux?It may also help a lot to read the these threads.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=40068http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=75687Marilyn will help also and you can also contact Mike if you need too. But I wouldn't worry, this is different then taking a drug of course and you just have to work through it, although listening is pretty easy.Hope that helps.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Brian and welcome to the forum - Eric has some great information for you - No worries on the perceived set-backs - this is normal - doesnt happen to everyone, but IBS does come and go and being only 38 days into the program, you will know that it is a process and you have had IBS longer than 38 days, so you need to be gentle with yourself and take the time to complete the program and keep positive. I was one of the very worst cases, and for me, I had to redo the program - I was almost housebound with severe D and pain - and this program was the only thing that gave me some relief - so know that you can be better and stick with it.If you need to talk to someone, call the toll free number for support - 877-898-2539 - you are not alone - many before you have felt as you do, and now are much better! The IBS Audio Program has been on this BB for 10 years - if it wasnt helpful, it would not still be around helping folks ...All the best to you - take care!


----------



## bigblue (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you for the quick responses and the encouraging remarks. I will continue to go through the entire program no matter what. Thank you also for the information and the links - I really appreciate your help.Take care,Bryan


----------

